# Wanted: 1940s Cleveland Welding Company (Roadmaster, Hawthorne) Handlebars



## Squiggle Dog (Mar 8, 2015)

*FOUND!*

I'm looking for a set of crescent shaped handlebars (different from what's on the bicycle) for my 1940s Hawthorne Comet:





I need ones that look like this:




What makes this difficult is that there are lots of handlebars that look like these, but they are either too narrow, or are slightly differently shaped. The ones on the Roadmaster Luxury Liner replicas are the right shape, but I don't think I want reproduction handlebars on my original bike.

I'd like the best condition possible, but my bicycle is aged, so they don't need to be perfect. I don't want a whole lot of scuffs or badly damaged chrome. They will probably say Torrington at one of the ends and would have a hole next to the lettering.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm still looking for these very rare and elusive handlebars.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm still looking.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Mar 20, 2015)

They're all over on ebay.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Mar 21, 2015)

silvertonguedevil said:


> They're all over on ebay.




I search eBay every day, and have not seen a set on there, other than some reproduction 27" handlebars (which are the wrong shape), and some 24" handlebars (which may be the correct shape, but I can't tell, and they are reproductions). I'd like a set of original Torrington handlebars.


----------



## gtflyte (Mar 21, 2015)

OG Torrington Cresent Shaped handlebars  from  mid 40's CWC Western Flyer powerbike.They do have the Torrington hole and 27.5 inch width.












GT


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Mar 21, 2015)

Those handlebars look to be correct. Bicyclebones has some 27" ones, but they seem to be longer the grip area or something, and they're reproductions, anyways. So, I'm looking for 27"ers, just like in the pics above. Are those bars for sale? If not, the pics at least help illustrate what I'm looking for.


----------



## gtflyte (Mar 21, 2015)

Squiggle Dog said:


> Those handlebars look to be correct. Bicyclebones has some 27" ones, but they seem to be longer the grip area or something, and they're reproductions, anyways. So, I'm looking for 27"ers, just like in the pics above. Are those bars for sale? If not, the pics at least help illustrate what I'm looking for.



No not for sale just sharing  pictures
GT


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 22, 2015)

These are on a hawthorne, but are only 21 inches across


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Mar 23, 2015)

Euphman06 said:


> These are on a hawthorne, but are only 21 inches across




Yeah, those are too narrow.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Mar 24, 2015)

I needs thems! :eek:


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm still looking to see what's out there. I was offered one set that I am considering, but they have a small dent in them.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Apr 1, 2015)

I found the handlebars I need.


----------



## ColtR (Mar 5, 2019)

Hey @Squiggle Dog , awesome bicycle! I just got the same bike, but mine is nowhere as nice as yours yet. I need to do a lot of work to it. I have some surface rust on the paint? Did you clean this? Wood bleach? I want to save the original paint. 
What seat is that? And what is the correct front light? Etc.. 
I guess I want to get my bike all cleaned up like yours and all original. You should shoot me a list of the stuff you all did. I’m just getting into this so I’m still in the learning process. . 
I’ll add some pics of the bike so you can see what I’m working with! We have the same exact bike though!


----------

